# How many 921 out there?



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I've had my 921 since the beginning of January and knew that the supply was very limited. Now that the 921 is more available can anyone venture a guess at how many 921 have been sold nation wide?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

jcord51 said:


> I've had my 921 since the beginning of January and knew that the supply was very limited. Now that the 921 is more available can anyone venture a guess at how many 921 have been sold nation wide?


2,493 Units.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I think probably more than that.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> 2,493 Units.


You forgot my 2 units


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> 2,493 Units.


 How did you arrive at that number?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

He just pulled the dart out of the dartboard........


----------



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

I have heard from three sources.(a satelite sales company, and two dish phone service people) that there are only 1,200.

but who knows I think mark would know better.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> He just pulled the dart out of the dartboard........


He pulled something out of somewhere, that's for sure.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't know how many have been SOLD but I heard that the number of 921s that have been built is in the five figure range (for those that are math impaired, that is between 10,000 and 99,999).


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Maybe they will offer the 921 on lease deal someday as well , being they only sold like 1200 out of the 10,000- 99,999 made. The 1000.00 price is really prohibitive to most people. They might have to have a price reduction sale or a lease deal to move them.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Allow that for lease option and they can add my name to the list  Till then 510 is going to serve my recording needs


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll bet we see them on fire sale at some point in the not-to-distant future, a la the 721.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bill R said:


> I don't know how many have been SOLD but I heard that the number of 921s that have been built is in the five figure range (for those that are math impaired, that is between 10,000 and 99,999).


UPDATE: I got an e-mail from the person that gave me that number. He said the number came from "a friend" who said that was the number of 921s that were proposed to be build (and that figure is a least 18 months old). He does not know if that many were actually built but he said that he suspects that the number of 921s actually built was much lower than that (perhaps HALF of the 10,000 number).


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

That high a price will scare away most non-hardcore HD types.....

Plus, since the next generation is supposedly going to cut down the number of HD tuners to 1 as rumored, this may be the most expensive receiver they will make for a while (with future generations losing a few features and capabilities), unless they come out with a Moxi Media Server equivalent.....

Just watched the Tech Chat repeat (I missed it live). They mentioned OpenTV availability in Mid September. One month too late for the Olympic feature but oh well, I'll take what I can get........


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I thought it was 2 HD sat tuners and 1 OTA ATSC tuner with ONE HD OUPUT and one SD output, like a 522 on HD steriods.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmm. Maybe. All I knew is that we were supposedly going to lose a few capabilities that the 921 does have. Never heard anything concrete, though....


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Hmm. Maybe. All I knew is that we were supposedly going to lose a few capabilities that the 921 does have. Never heard anything concrete, though....


Well, the 942 isn't going to have DishWire. Oh wait a minute - never mind.

Well, the 942 isn't going to have a USB keyboard. Oh wait a minute - never mind.

Do I need to go on?


----------

